# MMO´s 2015 - Eure Empfehlung!



## Nera-Ly (4. April 2015)

*MMO´s 2015 - Eure Empfehlung!*

Hallöchen zusammen,

nach 1 einhalb Jahren abstinenz vom PC,  versuche ich mich gerade wieder in das große Universum von MMo´s rein zu lesen....
Was ist geschehen? 
Welche Spiele werden überhaupt noch gespielt?
Kommen dieses Jahr Spiele die sich lohnen?

Ich habe 6 Jahre Wow gespielt, dann SWTOR, GW2 (vorher noch den ersten Teil getestet) , HdRo,
Aion , Rift, (ok ich merke ich hab vieles mal angetestet)

Bei WoW hat mich die große Welt, viele Raids und eine (damals) gute Gemeinschaft gehalten,
bei GW2 das WvW, und die Gemeinschaft.

Nun erzählt... wie sieht es auf den Servern aus?
Tote Hose? oder gibt es wiederbelebte?

Das zu letzt gezoggte war Wildstar in der Beta, wovon ich nun aber nichts mehr positives lese....

Also ihr Fanboys und Dauerzogger, raus mit der Sprache


----------



## Stueppi (4. April 2015)

*AW: MMO´s 2015 - Eure Empfehlung!*

Naja, Fre2Play wird weiterhin als fair angepriesen, wird aber trotzdem pay2win, auf die man schon länger gewartet hat, auf die wartet man immer noch (Blade and Soul z.B. und dieses eine von dem immer aus Korea hört wie toll es doch ist*), von Halo soll es einen Free2Play Ableger geben, natürlich gerade nicht in DE spielbar, ESO heißt jetzt Tamriel Unlimited: ESO und ist ohne Abo aber buy2play (natürlich mit Itemshop).

Ich finde es schade es zugeben zu müssen, aber WoW ist imemr noch das beste was du spielen kannst, die Alternativen haben zu viele Macken.

Edit:
*Black Desert war natürlich gemeint.


----------



## endorph1ne (6. April 2015)

*AW: MMO´s 2015 - Eure Empfehlung!*

Black Desert hört sich vielversprechend an, nur ist es teils nervig, dass jede Klasse nur mit einem bestimmten Typ von Charakter gespielt werden kann. Der Plünderer ist groß, breit und männlich, Bogenschützin weiblich, Zauberin weiblich etc... gerade bei den Koreanischen MMO's war doch das customizing das ausschlaggebende 

Tera soll sich auf den amerikanischen Servern sehr lohnen, da der publisher da auch gute Arbeit leistet, mit Tera EU ist es ein ewiges trauerspiel und der Patcher schafft es nur bei 2 von 10 Patches alles ohne Probleme zu installieren, ansonsten ein sehr sehr geiles game !

Blade and Soul ist von der Grafik, Steuerung, Setting etc. so ähnlich wie Tera, nur leider ist keine offizielle EU/NA Version draußen, man kann sich aber die Version für Russland laden, die Sprache auf Englisch umstellen und das Spiel ganz normal zocken. Als Audio stehen Koreanisch, Japanisch und Chinesisch zur Auswahl


----------



## JackA (6. April 2015)

*AW: MMO´s 2015 - Eure Empfehlung!*

Nach wie vor ist GW2 top, da kommt auch demnächst das erste Addon raus.
Und wenn man so will, kommt auch in ein paar Tagen GTAV, weiß aber nicht, inwieweit man es mit einem MMO vergleichen kann, aber der Online-Modus erinnert schon stark daran.


----------



## Robonator (6. April 2015)

*AW: MMO´s 2015 - Eure Empfehlung!*



> Black Desert hört sich vielversprechend an, nur ist es teils nervig, dass jede Klasse nur mit einem bestimmten Typ von Charakter gespielt werden kann. Der Plünderer ist groß, breit und männlich, Bogenschützin weiblich, Zauberin weiblich etc... gerade bei den Koreanischen MMO's war doch das customizing das ausschlaggebende


Ich meine aber gehört zu haben, das die Entwickler die Klassen später für alle Geschlechter freigeben wollen, aber halt erst gegen Release. Ich glaube die "Rasse" bleibt aber an die Klasse gebunden. 

Tera ist natürlich ein gutes Spiel, grade wenn man es noch nicht gezockt hat. Ich habs damals zum Release vorbestellt und in dem folgenden Monat durchgesuchtet wie blöde. Danach war aber bis heute die Luft einfach raus^^ 

Blade & Soul wird wohl niemals seinen Release im Westen bekommen. Ich warte auf das Spiel nun ewig und die Letzte News auf der EU-Seite war etwa 2012 oder so. 


Ansonsten würde ich halt noch "The Secret World" reinhauen. 
Das Spiel ist anders. Es hat ein modernes Setting mit realen Schauplätzen, keine festen Klassen oder Levels und generell fühlt es sich einfach komplett anders an als all diese anderen MMO's. 
Die Story ist ziemlich gut gemacht und jede wichtigere Quest hat eigentlich auch Cutscenes mit Syncro. Die Quests sind auch sehr unterschiedlich, das geht von "Töte 5 davon und dann 10 davon" bis zu "entschlüssle diesen Code der mit der Caesar-dechiffrierung verschlüsselt wurde und finde raus wie du Ritual X ausführen kannst".  Teils verlangen die Quests da wirklich viel ab und bringen einen zum Nachdenken und Notizen schreiben 
Bei besonders schweren Quests ist es dann natürlich sehr hilfreich das das Game direkt mit Ingame-Browser kommt. 
Das Ausrüstungssystem bietet nicht die klassischen "Rüstungsteile". Stattdessen hat man eben eine Primär- und Sekundärwaffe, sein Outfit welches keinerlei Einfluss auf die Stats hat und eben eine Reihe von Accessoires welche deine Stats am meisten Beeinflussen. 
Die Dungeons/Raids sind auch etwas anders. Es gibt keinen klassischen Dungeonfinder und durch das Skillsystem eben auch keine festen Rollen die jeder einnimmt. Dadurch das man eben so Flexibel sein kann was die Skillung und Ausrüstung angeht, ist es eher so das sich ein paar Leute via Gruppensuche oder was auch immer zusammenfinden und man sich dann abspricht wer welche Rolle übernehmen kann ^^ 
Das Game bietet allerdings natürlich sogenannte "Decks". Das sind fertige Builds für verschiedene Aufgaben an die man sich halten kann, oder man bastelt sich eben seine eigene Klasse. 
Soweit ich es beurteilen konnte ist die Community überwiegend auch ganz gut. Aufgrund der vielen Server kann es halt nur etwas leer sein, wenn man z.B. auf einem reinen deutschen Server spielt. 
Ich spiele das auch jetzt im Moment wieder aktiv und ich würde auch dazu raten es unbedingt mit jemanden anderen zusammen zu spielen. Grade am Anfang kann es sonst auch ziemlich schwer werden 
Das Game ist Pay2Play und im Itemshop gibt es eigentlich nur sehr schwache Anfängerwaffen und eben sowas wie Titel, Skins, Pets und so. Funcom released nebenbei nach regelmäßig neue Erweiterungen die eben gekauft werden müssen. 
Diese kommen dann immer in einem Paket als 3er Pack mit ein paar anderen Bonis. Auf der Website ist der Preis dann pro Paket bei 30€, also nen 10er pro Addon. Ich finde das ziemlich fair.
Für mich auf jeden Fall ein Top-Spiel und ich finde immer wieder zurück^^


----------



## Kel (7. April 2015)

*AW: MMO´s 2015 - Eure Empfehlung!*

Planetside 2.


----------



## anielkaioh (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: MMO´s 2015 - Eure Empfehlung!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMGgx-dUNhQ
das game ist der hammer ^^


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: MMO´s 2015 - Eure Empfehlung!*



Stueppi schrieb:


> ESO heißt jetzt Tamriel Unlimited: ESO und ist ohne Abo aber buy2play (natürlich mit Itemshop).



Im Itemshop von ESO kann man aber nichts kaufen was dir gegenüber anderen Spielern einen spielerischen Vorteil verschaft. Es gibt da im Grunde nur Rüstungs-Skins, Minipets, Reittiere mit anderen Skins, EP-Boosts, womit man minimal schneller sein Level aufs max. bringen kann, Spielerweiterungen (Addons) und ehnlichen Krempel. 

Und das b2p beschränkt sich inzwischen auf einmal kaufen und dann spielen solange man will, ohn zwingende monatliche Abogebühr, also fast ehnlich wie in Guild Wars 2.


----------



## vikidivik (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: MMO´s 2015 - Eure Empfehlung!*

Also wenn du ein MMO möchtest, wo du mit Leuten super Quests, viele Dungeons, Verließe etc. haben möchtest, dann ESO!
Artwork ist super, die Skills sehen toll aus, die Rüstungen gefallen mir auch sehr. 
Jetzt das neue DLC... von der Story her der Hammer. Macht wieder total viel Spaß es zu spielen.

Auch ich habe 7 Jahre WoW gespielt und danach einige Spiele ausprobiert.
Am meisten Spaß hatte ich über die Jahre mit SWtoR und ESO.

E: zu ESO... mit sweetfx sieht das Spiel wirklich genial aus. Und noch zu erwähnen sind die Addons, welche du ja von WoW kennen wirst.


lol, sehe gerade erst wie alt der Thread ist


----------

